# Can someone please help post my petition?



## EnjoyTheCigar (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello, I just joined this site with a petition to end the Cuba embargo. I cannot yet post links so I will be putting smiley face in areas for you to repost. 150 signatures gets us posted online. 100,000 gets us reviewed by the white house.

:neutraletitions.:neutral:whitehouse.:neutral:gov/petition/:neutral:lift-united-states:neutral:-embargo-against-cuba-51:neutral:-years-ago:neutral:/33ZZSx3N:neutral:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Dhanesh. Why don't you swing by the New Puffers forum and introduce yourself. You can also check out the basic rules threads that are there as well. I think your post is better suited for the Tobbaco Legislation forum. :welcome:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Good point Tobias. I'm doing just that.

I would encourage everyone interested in this topic to educate themselves thoroughly before deciding. While it may seem like a no brainer, from a human rights perspective, on the surface, few things are cut and dried.

Don't interpret this as me being for, or against. Just be informed.


----------

